# A red dog from a black line (Boudreaux)



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

When I've made a trip to Poland, I've seen there a red dog with Boudreaux ancestors. Extreme rarely, because the black gene is dominant.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [234167] :: STOK & CHAIN KNL'S HERMAN II


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Red is dominant


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Solid black = BB
Solid red = bb
BB X bb
/ \ / \
Bb Bb Bb Bb

Bb = black


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

but how do you know that they dont carry b?

Bb
Bb

BB
Bb
Bb
bb - red dog

Or there is a little fibbing in that ped.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Red is recessive. Both his parents carry b. You can't tell by looking at a dog if it carries the gene that causes red. You can only tell if they are red. Since red is recessive it can be many generations before it pops up since it's hidden unless you breed two carriers.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Most of the Boudreaux Stuff is solid black (BB).
But sometimes (maybe 1 in a thousand) you got a red one, because there was a red dog in the past.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Boudreaux had some Red dogs. Blind Billy produced a few and Boudreaux had a dog named RED.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4088] :: *BOUDREAUX' SCRUB (1XL)*


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

Of course produced Blind Billy some reds, he was a Dibo son. But that's a long time ago.

Here is an other red one from the Boudreaux stuff.
He is located in west Europe
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=162501


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

I love the red looking dogs. I wish I can find a Boudreaux one though. I would love to have one.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Once you get Red in your beeding stock, that gene gets carried along way. Red to Black not carrying the Red gene =all black babies but carriers of the Red gene. Those black babies bred to each other would produce half Red babies and half black babies. Reds are always gonna show up Randomly. Not to mention there aren't to many 100% Boudreaux dogs out there.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

danleys gracie said:


> I love the red looking dogs. I wish I can find a Boudreaux one though. I would love to have one.


That few dogs what I have seen of his line in Europe, are not easy to handle.
They are a little more crazy than most others I have seen.
...But I like them.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> Not to mention there aren't to many 100% Boudreaux dogs out there.


There are not many mates in my area who like a 100% Boudreaux dog. 
Most of them prefer a cross of his stuff with other lines.
A pure Boudreaux is very special.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

danleys gracie said:


> I love the red looking dogs. I wish I can find a Boudreaux one though. I would love to have one.


The owner of Herman II has bred him to many bitches. 
The latest breeding was to a nearly 50% Frisco, 50% Zebo/Vindicator female. He is a peddler from Poland and sells to everybody who gives him money.
I don't know if it is allowed to post a link. So if you want to contact him, you can send me a pm or e-mail.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

fishinrob said:


> Boudreaux had some Red dogs. Blind Billy produced a few and Boudreaux had a dog named RED.


Clemmon's Durango Red is also a fine red one from the Boudreaux stuff
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [338804] :: (FOWLER'S)


----------

